# Fishing with a Southeast wind



## chimneymasterbassmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

I will be in Galveston next week and see the weather prediction shows possible rain and ESE or E winds 10/15 on average. I'm not really worried about the rain but was wondering how the winds will affect fishing. In the past, I've waded west bay mostly because the beach is too windy but prefer to fish the surf. What should I expect with the weather prediction next week? And, are there any good spots protected from the wind? Is there a rule of thumb I can go by to choose a location based on wind direction? I have a kayak if necessary and am not objected to drive a little ways to a good spot. I'm not asking for your gps coordinates or favorite hot spot, just tips to get me in the vicinity. I live in Dallas and Bass fish mostly but get to Galveston about twice a summer so you'll probably never see me at your spot, I practice catch-and-release only, fish alone and have tight lips. If you want to PM me, that would be great and I will gladly give you a report back on how it goes.

Thanks a lot for any help!

P.S. In return, I would gladly help anyone with tips for bass fishing in North Texas.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

I THINK generally a SE wind is an indicator of good conditions (SW is the avoidable one) but might have that backwards. Check swellinfo.com for the location you are going. I find that it gives decent info regarding the conditions and surf height, wind, swell direction, etc. Here is a thread where ppl were asking questions (including me) about interpreting that website.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=550809

I am speaking strictly from a wading in surf perspective and what I look for. I dont have a lot of experience in the bays. Hope this helps.


----------

